# Just another controller build



## SCR29 (17/8/18)

Wanted something that was a little different. Went for the very rustic look


----------



## mr_wibble (17/8/18)

Looks cool, are you going to show us the inside ?


----------



## Chappo (17/8/18)

If you have mounted any SSR's to the wood I strongly suggest suggest using a heatsink to get the SSR away from the wood. SSR's have a habit of melting/burning when they fail.


----------



## SCR29 (18/8/18)

Heat sinks check


----------



## SCR29 (18/8/18)

Still need to fine tune switched thermocouple’s, have a 3600kw heat for boil (own circuit) and 2400kw for HLT.


----------



## SCR29 (18/8/18)

Base is fibro


----------



## peterlonz (19/8/18)

OMG -- what have you done?


----------

